
Show HN: PHP-ECertificate-Generator: Let's Generate ECertificates - praveenscience
https://github.com/praveenscience/PHP-eCertificate-Generator
======
praveenscience
This is my first Show HN. I tried revving up the forgotten language of PHP to
create eCertificates. The full source code used in the YouTube Live Stream is
available here and it's Open Source. Feel free to contribute to it. Looking
for feedback on this from the community.

~~~
pachico
Far from forgotten, my friend. It's still alive and generating tons of money
for lots of companies.

~~~
praveenscience
Whenever I say that I love PHP, people start throwing stones at me, no idea
what made people hate PHP. :(

